# Fire HD8.9 non 4G KindleWatch -- Shipping NOW - COMBINED thread



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Waiting ever so patiently for the new 8.9. God, I hope we get them early!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

The 8.9 will be in our hands beginning tomorrow:

http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/15/kindle-fire-hd-8-9-shipping-today-on-best-buy-store-shelves-tomorrow/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

From Amazon's official press release:



> *Kindle Fire HD 8.9" Ships Today*
> 
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9" ships today-features a stunning 1920x1200 HD display with 254 ppi, exclusive Dolby audio, a powerful processor and graphics engine and dual antenna, dual-band Wi-Fi with MIMO-just $299
> 
> ...


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

I mean dayum, I lost the 50/50 chance that the 4G version would have shipped first!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Skydog said:


> The 8.9 will be in our hands beginning tomorrow:
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/15/kindle-fire-hd-8-9-shipping-today-on-best-buy-store-shelves-tomorrow/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Only if you didn't order the 4G...

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Stay cool, it'll come. I hear you drumming your fingers and grinding your teeth.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Amazon put out a press release that they're shipping the (non-4G) models today.  Some people have already gotten shipping notices.  I haven't, but much to my chagrin, everyone that I've talked to along with some on this board are getting theirs tomorrow.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Yippee!!!  I have a tracking number!!


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine is still "Shipping Soon"..but I can be patient..right? RIGHT?!!?!?


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

My 4G shows an expected delivery date of 11/26. Be still, my heart!

♥


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

My 32gb WiFi will be here tomorrow, and I am off work all next week


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine has shipped!!! Not due until Monday tho...so this could make for one long weekend Lol!!


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi -- My Kindle Fire HD 8.9 Wifi model is arriving some time today - much earlier then I expected.  I am anxious to find somewhere on the internet a user manual that I might browse to get a feel as to how to use it. 

Any help is appreciated.

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out Kindle Support: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_fire_hd_8_9?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201016060

When the Fire arrives, this will all be available on it as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got a shipping notice and I wasn't even expecting it! I had to go back to Amazon to see what the order was. LOL. My 8.9" Fire will be here on Monday...and of course, I have to work. Impatiently waiting...

L


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

My 8.9" 32 GB is out for delivery. We don't usually get anything from UPS until after 5 pm in my neighborhood though. I did try Heather's trick and find the UPS man at a some local businesses this morning but no luck.  

Yesterday we had a delivery at about 6:42 pm so I could still have about 6 more hours of waiting to do. It's hard to concentrate on all that I'm supposed to be getting done though as my ears are always on alert for the truck anyway.


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Mine is here. I have a feeling this will be my daily use device instead of the iPad for a while.

The only bummer so far is the Slingplayer app that I bought for the 7" Fire HD is not compatible with the 8.9. Otherwise it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

My 32GB Fire HD 8.9 was delivered by UPS at 1:05 PM.

Normally, UPS doesn't deliver anything to me until at least 3:30 PM.

As soon as I plugged the power cable in and connected to my WIFI network, it started to download a software update.

In spite of my 802.11n network, about half way through the download it said that it was a slow connection and asked whether I wanted to continue the download or postpone it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I saw it mentioned at another forum this morning that if you ordered an 8.9" Fire before there was a Special Offers/No-Special Offers choice, you can call Amazon and they will remotely remove the Special Offers feature at no cost. At least, that's what one Amazon CS rep said. The non-SO version is usually $15 more.


I don't believe that, honestly. Either the rep was wrong, or the person reporting what the rep said is wrong. But my guess is there's bad information somewhere being repeated -- the only question is where the bad info originated. I'd be happy to be proven wrong, however. 

Though I wouldn't be surprised to hear you can _pay_ to have them come off even before you actually get the device. I'd probably be hesitant to do that, though, as it could inadvertently adversely affect your delivery date.

My advice: don't try it.


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

Although Best Buy is supposed to have the 8.9 Fire HD available today, don't count on it. My local Best Buy was clueless about the product.


----------



## oldprowler (Jul 23, 2009)

It says mine has also shipped, expected delivery date November 20.  That is about 18 days earlier than I expected.  Any guesses what I will be doing Thanksgiving day while everyone else is watching football ??


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't believe that, honestly. Either the rep was wrong, or the person reporting what the rep said is wrong. But my guess is there's bad information somewhere being repeated -- the only question is where the bad info originated. I'd be happy to be proven wrong, however.


Yes, although the CS reps do their best, they are sometimes wrong about such things. But...if you purchased the 8.9" Fire _before_ there was a non-special offers model made available, it certainly can't _hurt_ to call Amazon's Kindle Customer Service and ask if special offers can be removed at no cost (assuming you don't want them). If anyone does contact CS about this, make sure to mention that you ordered the 8.9" Fire before there was a non-SO model offered and, therefore, had no choice at the time.


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

I love, love, love this thing! (It is here, by the way ). It had a good amount of charge already. I've updated the software and I'm finishing the charge. I played around a little with some apps and looked at some of my magazines. Did I say I love it! I noticed one of the pre-loaded apps is for personal videos. I'm going to hook it up to the computer a little later and transfer some and see how that works.

I don't really mind the ads so I think that I'll wait until later to buy out of those if they start to annoy me. I really like the "other customers bought" area. I know some don't like it but I've always found it really helpful when purchasing things on Amazon. It is like a buying free association. I like the favorites star. I like everything!

My Logitech bluetooth keyboard also arrived today so I'm charging that up. I have a skin sitting here but I'll put that on later. I need to admire my new baby's naked goodness for a while first


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Yes, although the CS reps do their best, they are sometimes wrong about such things. But...if you purchased the 8.9" Fire _before_ there was a non-special offers model made available, it certainly can't _hurt_ to call Amazon's Kindle Customer Service and ask if special offers can be removed at no cost (assuming you don't want them). If anyone does contact CS about this, make sure to mention that you ordered the 8.9" Fire before there was a non-SO model offered and, therefore, had no choice at the time.


I guess it can't hurt. . .but I expect you'll be told you can buy out for $15 just like the rest of us had to do on the 7" HD's. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if the "buy out" wasn't one of those anecdotal things; someone called and got them removed, no-cost.  Doesn't mean it's a policy.  It doesn't hurt to ask.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a first impressions review"

http://gizmodo.com/5961198/kindle-fire-hd-89+inch-first-impressions-is-this-the-comfiest-big-tablet


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hurray!!! My new baby just arrived!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

VAman said:


> Although Best Buy is supposed to have the 8.9 Fire HD available today, don't count on it. My local Best Buy was clueless about the product.


I was so irritated about my lack of shipping info, that I bought one at my local Best Buy. The guy directly in front of me was getting one as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My first thought is that I like the size.  My second thought is I HATE that favorites was moved from under the carousel in favor of some stupid ´customers also bought' mess.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I see favorites by tapping on the star in the bottom right corner of the screen.  I don't see anything about customers also bought?  I know I have the 'with Special Offers' model because I see them on my lockscreen.  However, the 1st thing that downloaded when I turned it on was an update so......


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The two we ordered were delivered by 9:30 a.m. and are stashed away for Christmas day opening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> My first thought is that I like the size. My second thought is I HATE that favorites was moved from under the carousel in favor of some stupid ´customers also bought' mess.


I'll note that for actual apps, the "also bought" changes to items about the app that's the focus. Which I think is Kinda cool...

Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll note that for actual apps, the "also bought" changes to items about the app that's the focus. Which I think is Kinda cool...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it is! I have noticed when I turn my Kindle to landscape mode that the "also bought" line isn't there. It just seems to be in portrait mode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> My first thought is that I like the size. My second thought is I HATE that favorites was moved from under the carousel in favor of some stupid ´customers also bought' mess.


You can turn off the "content recommendations" but I don't think the Favorites come back, from what I've read:



> Changing Application Settings
> You can change settings for individual apps on your Kindle Fire HD, and change app notification settings on your device.
> To change application settings:
> Swipe down from the top of the screen, tap More, and then tap Applications.
> ...


And, as I noted, you also lose "quick access" icons for the current app in the focus.

Betsy


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

So this is wild.  I was late to the 8.9" party because I tried the 7" first and ended up returning it.  I placed my order for the 8.9 last night knowing I was late and it was back-ordered, I figured I would be on the dec 3 shipment like amazon estimated.  Low and behold I get a shipment email from amazon saying it went out today!  I got free prime shipping since I wasn't in a hurry but now I wish I had got overnight, oh well it will prob be here Tuesday.  Just seems odd considering the shipping issues and amazon saying it was back-ordered, that I ordered one last night and got it shipped today....lol


----------



## rdjw (Nov 17, 2012)

New member here, 1st post, Fire HD 8.9 WiFi arrived today, which was a surprise. I did not expect it until next week some time. Also have an original Toshiba Thrive and a Nexus 7, so this will take some adjusting. Got all my email working, am exploring apps. Love the screen. 

I have a usb to AC charger adapter that came with the Nexus. Is it safe to use with the Fire? Sorry if has been asked before - don't know my way around here yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome rdjw --

Yes, Amazon announced a couple of days ago that the non 4G 8.9"HD Fires would start shipping early -- a number of our members have gotten them.  

The charger for the Nexus should work fine for the Fire, though if it's not rated at 5W it might be a little slower than expected.  The device can also be charged through your computer, but that would likely take longer still.


----------



## rdjw (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't tell what wattage it's rated for. Can I deduce it from the 5V-2.0A rating? (Can you tell I'm not an electrician?) Thanks!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome rdjw --
> 
> Yes, Amazon announced a couple of days ago that the non 4G 8.9"HD Fires would start shipping early -- a number of our members have gotten them.
> 
> The charger for the Nexus should work fine for the Fire, though if it's not rated at 5W it might be a little slower than expected. The device can also be charged through your computer, but that would likely take longer still.


I've found that I have to force the Kindle charger into the HD, but it's own charger fits fine. The USB that came with my new phone (less than 30 days) works okay, but none as easily as the KFire charger. Tis is for the 8.9, I can't speak to the 7" model. If that is typical, I'd be careful when using anything other than the USB that comes with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I've found that I have to force the Kindle charger into the HD, but it's own charger fits fine. The USB that came with my new phone (less than 30 days) works okay, but none as easily as the KFire charger. Tis is for the 8.9, I can't speak to the 7" model. If that is typical, I'd be careful when using anything other than the USB that comes with it.


And I've used chargers from multiple devices -- including various kindles, both the original and HD7 Fires, and a Razr phone -- interchangeably -- as long as they're all "Micro B" it's not been a problem. Of course, depending on the device the 'slot' might be set more or less deep in the device and the plug might be longer or shorter -- that could make it not fit well. But I've never had to 'force' any of them into any of them. 



rdjw said:


> I can't tell what wattage it's rated for. Can I deduce it from the 5V-2.0A rating? (Can you tell I'm not an electrician?) Thanks!


That should be fine. . .I misspoke before (mistyped? (basically was going by memory and hadn't looked it up )). . . .the "powerfast" charger you can buy for the Fire is rated 9W -- specifically 5V at 1.8A. So that's close enough that yours should work -- and should charge pretty speedily, actually. Just be sure it has that 'micro B' plug end.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday and I've been playing around with it.  I have an original Fire, so I have been comparing them.  The email and surfing sure is nice on the new one!  But the funny thing is that I haven't been able to see an improvement in the screen.  Now, I was comparing a TV show on Hulu (had the same program running on both Fires), but if anything the picture looks crisper and has better color on the original screen.  Maybe it's the quality of the video?  I'll try it again with an HD movie.

The audio is much better, and even though I know the new one is heavier....it doesn't feel like it is.  Darn, I think I was kind of hoping I wouldn't like the new one and could use the money for Christmas gifts!  

Oh...and I don't usually use the Fire to read on; I like the basic Kindle better for that.  But the reading experience on this new Fire is very nice!  I could probably just take it on my next trip and leave the basic at home!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I called up Best Buy yesterday and they had the 8.9 in so I zoomed over and played with it.  Tonight I decided to buy it and the sales clerk told me they only had the 16gb models.  I asked customer service if any of the nearby stores have the 32gb model and she told me this store has it and hunted one down.    

They didn't have any cases so I'm off researching those right now.  I didn't see a "Buy at Best Buy" thread and didn't think the forum needed a new thread just to announce that I bought one.


----------



## rdjw (Nov 17, 2012)

I just installed the little HD Camera app. and tested it. Very nice. I took a picture of my face (necessarily closeup) and emailed it to my husband. He looked at it just after he got up - halfway scared the pants off him. We're still giggling. But I think it will work out great!


----------

